# Sunday???



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I know some years in the past when Jan 1st was on a saturday the deer season was extended thru that sun the 2nd....

Is it that way this year????

Thanks

-Bob


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

No. Deer season ends at the completion of hunting hours on Saturday the 1st.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Blue is correct. The 1st is the last day for this season. 

From DNRE:

Late Antlerless Deer Season: Dec. 20, 2010 --- Jan. 1, 2011

Late Archery- Dec 1st,2010----Jan 1st., 2011


----------

